# Dark circles under eyes - fixer



## diddyskipper (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi guys,

Thought I'd post a recommendation.  Was in Aldi and I saw they have a concealer pen type thing similar to Touche Eclat YSL.  I get dark circles under my eyes and really need it, but can't afford YSL at mo (or ever, damn credit crunch!!)  Anyway it's £3.50 so I got it and it's marvelous.  When DP came home he noticed the diff straight away and thought I'd put loads of make up on!!  So if you have same prob as me, give it a go. The packaging is pretty shoddy and it looks cheap, but hey it works!
M


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for that, ive not bought any touche eclat for ages
so i shall be nipping to aldi this weekend i think


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh i think i better get myself over then lol. Ive been meaning to try out their moisturiser as everyone seems to be raving about it at the moment

Thanks for the recomendation xx


----------



## diddyskipper (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh I forgot to say ladies,

Do not be tempted by their mascara.  I tried it yesterday and looked like a have been punched in both eyes!  Smudges so easily and I still can't get it off below by bottom lashes.  Have had to try the 'smokey' eyed look today to try and hide it plus extra lashings of concealer


----------



## diddyskipper (Oct 13, 2008)

LMAO!!!!


----------

